# how venomous??



## ace#74 (Oct 9, 2007)

iv been getting i to scorpions lately and wanted to know how venomous most aussie scorps are in particularly flinders range scorpions


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

Venomous enough to hurt alot..... 
Pm hornet if you don't get a straight answer here.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 9, 2007)

*I haven't been tagged, but from what I've heard, something like a bee/wasp sting. General swelling, last for a week or so. *


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 9, 2007)

rednut hit the nail on the head


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2007)

Hurt, but won't kill you unless you're allergic. (If you're allergic to bees, be careful)


----------



## slim6y (Oct 9, 2007)

A great wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpian

I was very interested to read about the venom... 

Sounds of things - it won't kill you, but in some cases yuo wished it would!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been stung by a few Australian species. None have been all that bad, localised itching and stinging for between five and 20 minutes, in a couple of cases there has been very (very) slight numbness or stinging for another hour or two.

I heard of a guy training with the army in central Australia who was stung by a _Urodacus yaschenkoi_, I think it was in the 90's. He took a day off training, but I think he was just taking advantage of having a plausible excuse!

I handed a wild scorpion in Texas recently, being unfamiliar with the local species I was a lot more careful than I am with ours! I was with one of the world's most experienced snake keepers at the time, and I expected her to think nothing of it, but she freaked right out! :lol: Over there they get them running around on the walls of the house, especially just before rain, much like our huntsman spiders.


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

no australian species is dangerous but there was one reported death of a young girl in perth from a lychas sp sting. Urodacus are harmless, liocheles prefer to pinch than stng but always be very careful handling buthids as that family contains the worlds most dangerous species and australias most dangerous.


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 10, 2007)

whats the most dangerous in oz?


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

any buthid scorp lychas etc


----------

